# UTV or ATV



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just pick up a lot of walks, all 3' wide... Everyone is telling me to get a atv.. walks are long runs..

I want a utv for the bed to use in the off season, utv's are wider.., im worried about it not fitting on the walkways..

Need some Feed back please..


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flawless440;1703276 said:


> Just pick up a lot of walks, all 3' wide... Everyone is telling me to get a atv.. walks are long runs..
> 
> I want a utv for the bed to use in the off season, utv's are wider.., im worried about it not fitting on the walkways..
> 
> Need some Feed back please..


Most ATV's are just under 4ft wide and narrowest blade I believe is 4ft, the smallest UTV's are around 5ft wide and blades are even wider. I think either would be to wide and your best bet would be a Walker mower with a blade or a WBH Gravely with a sweeper.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

What size blades come on the walker mower?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flawless440;1703402 said:


> What size blades come on the walker mower?


I think they're down to 36" and they also have a blower to.
I'd go to their website to verify.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lookin like ground speed is 5mph with leaf collection.. I like the idea of having the machine with bed shaper, aerator..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

my quick $.02 would be to get a Honda 300 4x4 its 42" wide with a cycle country V Blade and cut the cutting edge to your 36" wide and scrape the walks down clean and then let the blade float over the grass on each side to clear the snow for the ATV to track down.

though that only works for so long on side walks, eventually you make a tunnel when the banks build up higher then you can push over. though if you make a extra pass you can push the banks back at the start of the year and let them build up from there.

you could also due this with the Moose V blade as well on a UTV just make a center cutting edge of the 36" to scrape and straddle the walk with the UTV and make a big path.

just my quick thoughts.

sublime out


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

How about a newer 2-seater style ATV that you can put a larger rear rack on when needed?


----------



## jturkey69 (Dec 21, 2011)

Arctic cat tbx....it has the bed / dump box your looking for.


----------



## whitegoldrider (Jan 24, 2014)

*How about an ATV trailer?*

You could get one of those "trail legal" UTVs that are 50" wide but that's still 2-3" wider than even some of the 1000cc ATVs. If you're looking to be able to haul stuff, how about an ATV/trailer rig? I looked into those drop down baskets for my ATV but if you do any hilly terrain, with a loaded rear basket, your front end may go up and over unless you balance the load on the front rack. I have something like this:


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Polaris sportsman big boss 6x6 or polaris sportsman x2 or a 36" walk behind snow blower


----------

